# Thought I'd resurrect the RO pregnancy thread



## Becknutt

As my office becomes less office and more nursery, with pink baby things filling all the corners I've been feeling kindof "baby crazy" lately. I'm wondering how many other ROers are expecting? I know there used to be an old thread but I couldn't find it. 

I am 22wks, right about 5 1/2 months preggers. We found out IT'S A GIRL! at 15wks. For fathers day I took my husband to a private ultrasound facility where we got to see 'her' wiggle around on a 70 something inch bigscreen. Very exciting! 

These are 15/16 weeks 06/27 and 07/03. (They weren't 100% sure on gender so they had me come back a week later.)












My little alien






Spine






While we were listening to (and watching) her heartbeat she got the hiccups! We heard thump, thump, hiccup, thump thump. It was so fun to see because I've been plagued with daily hiccups since before I found out I was pregnant.








Then, I had my 20wk anatomy scan with my Dr. on 7/29






I'd love to see everyone else's ultrasound photos!

We've decided to do the nursery in Care Bears, and since the care bear things are scarce to find we've combined it with pink & lavender butterflys which match well with the bears set. I have the cutest crib set, we have all the nursery furniture (waiting to be assembled.) So as soon as the remainder of my office is cleaned out and we put it together, I'll post pics of the nursery.


----------



## hartleybun

:stork:congratulations! - my 'babies'are 16 and 14 now and i still have those scan pics - including 'spine' ones


----------



## Kel4mum

My kids are 10, 8, 5 and 4. I too still have their scan pics, and I have a dvd of the youngest with some 3D scan pics. 

Congrats Becky:thumbup


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

woo hoo, how exciting a girl!!!!! oh my god the hiccup things were horrible,lol. well i mean with the baby, the last one would get the hiccups religiously as soon as i stareted eating,lol. at first it is cute but after a while it gets annoying,lol


----------



## SunnyCait

Awww congratulations!! Is this your first?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay! Thanks for sharing the ultrasound photos! And congrats on having a girl  She really does look like a little alien in the one picture...


----------



## Becknutt

Yes, this is my first! I have a 14 year old step daughter that I've raised from the age of 3. I've also lost a pregnancy in the past so we are very excited that everthing is looking perfect! 

I found the cutest thing yesterday. An outfit with built in bunny slippers! The feet on the pjs were bunny slippers, I must have one!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Becknutt wrote: *


> I found the cutest thing yesterday. An outfit with built in bunny slippers! The feet on the pjs were bunny slippers, I must have one!


Is this outfit for you or for the new baby?


----------



## Becknutt

LOL! I'd wear it if I could away with it! jk

I can't be the only pregnant gal on the board?


----------



## irishbunny

Oh congrats! I want to have two kids  A boy and a girl or else two girls lol!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Oh congrats! I want to have two kids  A boy and a girl or else two girls lol!


ha ha unfortuantely you cant choose,lol, i wanted one girl just one and i have 4 boys,lol. I love them but all i wanted was one girl in the mix,lol. If my sisters dream comes true then i will get pregnant with twins,lol i could kill her


----------



## irishbunny

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh congrats! I want to have two kids  A boy and a girl or else two girls lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha unfortuantely you cant choose,lol
Click to expand...

I know well I wouldn't mind having two boys I'd just prefer two girls lol!


----------



## Becknutt

My husband really wanted a boy, since we already have a daughter but I'm so excited to have a baby girl! I really didn't care either way but I've always pictured myself having a blonde hair, blue eyed daughter.


----------



## TCRabbitry

I really want at least one child. My fiance and I have talked and agreed on two, but I told him we'll see how the first pregnancy goes... LOL I personally wouldn't know what to do with a girl, especially since I am such a tomboy, and I am sure that I would wind up with a little girly girl.... Where as, if we had two boys, we'd be set. My fiance has all the typical boy toys, RC Cars, Planes, and now a boat... LOL and I think I would have an easier time with boys, but like they have said, you can't choose.  Melinda


----------



## naturestee

Congrats! I've been meaning to start one of these threads. I'm 11 weeks pregnant! Here's my ultrasounds from 9 weeks, 5 days.












BTW, I was garage saling today and got an awesome Care Bears onesie. It's Grumpy Bear, and it says "This is my grumpy day!"


----------



## TinysMom

*naturestee wrote: *


> BTW, I was garage saling today and got an awesome Care Bears onesie. It's Grumpy Bear, and it says "This is my grumpy day!"





I need one of those in MY size....


----------



## Becknutt

Yay! My 8wk ultrasound was when we first saw the heartbeat, I was so excited! Congrats. Do you want a boy or girl?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*naturestee wrote: *


> Congrats! I've been meaning to start one of these threads. I'm 11 weeks pregnant! Here's my ultrasounds from 9 weeks, 5 day


I saw this on FB , congrats!!!!!


----------



## naturestee

*Becknutt wrote: *


> Yay! My 8wk ultrasound was when we first saw the heartbeat, I was so excited! Congrats. Do you want a boy or girl?


Yup, we saw the heartbeat on those! My little lump is pretty cool.

This is our first (possibly only, we'll see) baby, so I'm not real picky on gender. The only reason I'd somewhat prefer a boy is so I don't get buried in frilly pink baby clothes at the baby shower. My extended family is horrible with that!

I'll probably find out gender at 20 weeks, when they do a more detailed ultrasound to check for defects and stuff.

I normally am not very interested in other people's babies and stuff, but I've found myself gushing over them lately. I'm scaring myself!


----------



## JadeIcing

Yay for babies! None here.


----------



## BSAR

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Becknutt

*naturestee wrote: *


> I normally am not very interested in other people's babies and stuff, but I've found myself gushing over them lately. I'm scaring myself!


It only gets worse. I've been the same way...we found out gender at 15wks (I'm impatient) and I didn't tell my Dr. so he confirmed it at the anatomy scan. That was a really cool ultrasound, you get to see the babies organs and everything. I have a bad history so I've gotten quite a few with this pregnancy. We named the ultrasound pics by what the baby looked like at the time, I got my first at 6wks to date the pregnancy, and it was just a little stick. Then at 8wks it was a bean, 12wks a turtle, 15wks an alien, and finally at 20wks a baby. lol


----------



## Saudade

*naturestee wrote: *


>


I'm terrible with these things... you are pregnant with you know a human baby right? I swear that thing looks like a guinea pig. Astounding that something like that turns out like a human... I mean not that babies look like humans or anything... they creep me out... god I'm going to be a terrible father.


----------



## irishlops

*Saudade wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm terrible with these things... you are pregnant with you know a human baby right? I swear that thing looks like a guinea pig. Astounding that something like that turns out like a human... I mean not that babies look like humans or anything... they creep me out... god I'm going to be a terrible father.
Click to expand...

omg! im sort of the same. if some one i know has a baby, im not very interested... but i dont think they look like baby g-pigs... more like im not sure...lol
but, i do hope your birth goes well, and the baby is healthy"!!


----------



## irishbunny

I love when people have babies, I just love babies so much!


----------



## naturestee

*Saudade wrote:*


> I'm terrible with these things... you are pregnant with you know a human baby right? I swear that thing looks like a guinea pig. Astounding that something like that turns out like a human... I mean not that babies look like humans or anything... they creep me out... god I'm going to be a terrible father.


LOL! Actually, if you look at young embryos from all animals including frogs and fish, they start out looking the same except for size. It's not till later that you start seeing species differences. You can't see it in the pictures, but on the TV screen during the ultrasound we could see human hands and fingers, etc.

Embryology is fascinating. Yay biology!

Actually, I'm convinced that the traditional alien we see in pop culure (huge head, gray skin, weird facial features) is based off of miscarried babies from before people knew better. Mine's at that stage right now.

... and I'm done with my wierdness for now!:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny

You are all going to have to post loads of pictures when your babies get here!


----------



## jordiwes

ANGELA?????!!?!?!?!?!?!?! You're pregnant?!?!?!?!???!?!

OMG! CONGRATS!!! How are you feeling.

Can I join? I'm 13 weeks pregnant with my second child. Angela, our babies will be pretty close together!

Too exciting!

And congrats on the little girl, Becky! My little girl is the light of my life.


----------



## kirsterz09

Congratulations to the mums to be!!! :stork:

No kids here yet, want to leave it till me late 20's but I'm terrified of thought of kids! :shock: I'm not really a kiddy person and most of the ones that I'm around are that uncontrolable that i'm scared they'll put me off for life lol! I'm hoping as I get older the old hormones will kick in more but at 21 i'm starting to worry that they won't


----------



## Becknutt

Yay! There are 3 of us now! Are you going to find out if it's a girl or boy Steph? 

I'm 22wks now and I'm just starting to get uncomfortable sleeping, I have to pack myself in with pillows but I certainly don't miss the first trimester. I had terrible morning sickness until about 14-15wks. I hope you both fair better than I did!


----------



## jordiwes

*Becknutt wrote: *


> Yay! There are 3 of us now! Are you going to find out if it's a girl or boy Steph?
> 
> I'm 22wks now and I'm just starting to get uncomfortable sleeping, I have to pack myself in with pillows but I certainly don't miss the first trimester. I had terrible morning sickness until about 14-15wks. I hope you both fair better than I did!



I would find out now, if at all possible. Last time, the ultrasound technician couldn't tell when I went, so I paid to go to a private place to find out. I need to know .

I was SOOOOOO hungry the first trimester, it was ridiculous. I feel great now though. Now if only my daughter didn't get up at 5:15am, I might feel almost normal.


----------



## naturestee

Jordiwes, can I have some of your hunger? My nausea and upset stomach is getting better, but I still have a lot of food aversions. Like meat, which my doctor is not happy about! The aversions are more of a problem than the cravings, but I'm only down a few pounds so it's not too bad. Yay for cheese!

Were you guys super tired in your 1st trimester? When did it go away? Thank goodness I'm not working right now. I literally sleep more than half the day, and I'm still tired!

Now we all need to live near each other so our kids can have play dates.:biggrin2:


----------



## Becknutt

*jordiwes wrote: *


> I would find out now, if at all possible. Last time, the ultrasound technician couldn't tell when I went, so I paid to go to a private place to find out. I need to know .
> 
> I was SOOOOOO hungry the first trimester, it was ridiculous. I feel great now though. Now if only my daughter didn't get up at 5:15am, I might feel almost normal.




I paid to go to a private place as well. It was so nice, and 15 weeks fell right around fathers day so it was a nice surprise for my hubby!


----------



## Becknutt

*naturestee wrote: *


> Jordiwes, can I have some of your hunger? My nausea and upset stomach is getting better, but I still have a lot of food aversions. Like meat, which my doctor is not happy about! The aversions are more of a problem than the cravings, but I'm only down a few pounds so it's not too bad. Yay for cheese!
> 
> Were you guys super tired in your 1st trimester? When did it go away? Thank goodness I'm not working right now. I literally sleep more than half the day, and I'm still tired!
> 
> Now we all need to live near each other so our kids can have play dates.:biggrin2:



I've had more aversions than cravings as well. I also have strayed away from meat, though I'll occasionally have a taste for chicken. Just this week, I've started craving sweets. Yesterday I was dying for a chocolate chip cookie!

I was SOOOO tired, that was one of the first symptoms I had before I knew I was pregnant. The exaustion went away right about the end of the first trimester for me. I used to nap everyday as soon as I got home from work and I would still be in bed by 9. lol My husband used to get upset with me for always falling asleep on the couch. Now I have my energy back, but I'm trapped indoors. The heat outside is killing me, I can't be out in the sun for more than a few minutes at a time without feeling ill. So, I'm going sort of stir crazy. I've been cleaning the house, and making way for baby furniture. I'm dying to put the crib, dresser, changer settogether.


----------



## Becknutt

I found the cutest bunny baby book today! I had to buy it! I really should stay out of the baby department...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

That's a cute book. The bunny theme has to appear some where.


----------



## SunnyCait

OMG that is absolutely perfect!! I love love love that! Where did you find it??


----------



## Sayuri

Just to let you know - I was on the pregnancy thread last year ... before I lost all my internet for months and months .... and I had a GORGEOUS little boy named Elliott on October 9th, born at home weighing in at 8lb 1oz (the exact same weight as I was!) 

Here ihe is at 5 days old 






and at 2 months 






And this is him a couple of weeks ago at 9 months old






Good luck to all those who are expecting -- this bit feels like its taking forever but trust me after your baby is born the time flys by far too quickly


----------



## Becknutt

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> OMG that is absolutely perfect!! I love love love that! Where did you find it??


I stumbled accross it at Walmart. It's made by Carter's. $13. and the pages are so cute.


----------



## Becknutt

Elliot is adorable! He has beautiful eyes!


----------



## jordiwes

Elliot is so cute!

Angela, I wish you could've had some of my hunger, it was rediculous. STEAK! CHOCOLATE!

I'm just getting over my tiredness now (13 weeks).

Verrrrrrrry cute baby book!


----------



## hartleybun

now im getting broody...:rollseyes


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Elliot is a handsome fella


----------



## Saudade

Am I the only one that doesn't look at a baby and go 'Awwww that's cute"? Would that make me a bad father? I mean I would love to have a kid... but that thing that people have in their head that makes them think that baby's are cute, that was originally there to make sure they didn't abandon them on the savannah, well I don't have that....


----------



## Becknutt

LOL! My husband says the same thing. He doesn't dote over other peoples children but he thinks his own are the most beautiful in the world. Once you have one you'll know the feeling I'm sure!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Sayuri, your son is soooo cute! And I love his name, Elliott is our #1 choice for a son one day. And congrats to JordiWes and Naturestee, plus Becknutt! How exciting.

Paul and I are planning on two or three kids. One or two bio and one or two adopted. He's leaning towards two, I'm leaning towards three, we'll see how many we want after actually experiencing parenthood  We're aiming to have our first in 5-6 years, allowing me to finish school then get 2 years experience teaching before having a baby. Until then, we're enjoying playing with other people's babies!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Sayuri, your son is soooo cute! And I love his name, Elliott is our #1 choice for a son one day. And congrats to JordiWes and Naturestee, plus Becknutt! How exciting.
> 
> Paul and I are planning on two or three kids. One or two bio and one or two adopted. He's leaning towards two, I'm leaning towards three, we'll see how many we want after actually experiencing parenthood  We're aiming to have our first in 5-6 years, allowing me to finish school then get 2 years experience teaching before having a baby. Until then, we're enjoying playing with other people's babies!


I always wanted to adopt too, i think for now i will wait till my guys are a little bit older, life is hectic with four boys,lol. adoption is ssssssssssoooooooooo dang expensive


----------



## jordiwes

Just like bunnies, you can foster children too! I really hope to do that someday. One of my life goals.


----------



## BSAR

Elliott is adorable! Love that name too!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Just like bunnies, you can foster children too! I really hope to do that someday. One of my life goals.


I did that before i had my third son and will probably be the way i go if i adopt, i will foster to adopt t ype of situation.


----------



## Becknutt

We set up the nursery furniture this weekend! I couldn't resist putting the bedding on. (I know the comforter doesn't go on the bed) I'll have to take everything off and wash it anyway when the time gets closer!












I love the care bears and notice she is sleeping with a stuffed bunny...


----------



## jordiwes

Awww, too cute! My 17 month old just loves the "buddies" (bunnies).


----------



## kherrmann3

Congrats to everyone who is expecting! And yes, Angela, hooray for cheese! 

I think newborns are creepy, personally... They look like wrinkly, pink, grumpy old men. After a few days, they "cute-up". I'm not a kid person, but I do love babies!


----------



## naturestee

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I think newborns are creepy, personally... They look like wrinkly, pink, grumpy old men.


Winston Churchill dipped in 40 wt.

Becknutt, that crib set is too cute! Gotta love those things though. What _are_ we supposed to do with those crib-illegal comforters? 

I found the cutest outfit while garage saling this weekend! It's white velour and embroidered. It has Peter Rabbit on it and it says "Peter Rabbit was a very naughty rabbit. Run home now!":inlove:


----------



## Becknutt

*naturestee wrote: *


> Becknutt, that crib set is too cute! Gotta love those things though. What _are_ we supposed to do with those crib-illegal comforters?
> 
> I found the cutest outfit while garage saling this weekend! It's white velour and embroidered. It has Peter Rabbit on it and it says "Peter Rabbit was a very naughty rabbit. Run home now!":inlove:



I was thinking of hanging it on the wall... I really don't know. The comforter is the cutest part of any set and it is what drew me to this one. 

That outfit sounds so cute! I absolutely love baby clothes. I refuse to look at them when we go to stores because I've bought too much already!


----------



## SunnyCait

Oo that bed set is adorable... I think hanging the comforter on the wall is a great idea.


----------



## jordiwes

Clothing advice: pretty much the only things I used the first 6 months were onsies and sleepers. Those are just too comfy and they sleep so often anyhow.

(often but not for long stretches, unfortunately)


----------



## Becknutt

:nerves1I think I have to take the dreaded glucose test tomorrow...YUCK!


----------



## jordiwes

Yuck. The initial one, or the second one (the one hour one with 4 different blood samples)?

I had both last time. Yuck is right. And more than one poke with each blood drawn. Ouch!


----------



## Becknutt

The initial 1 hour one. I hope I don't have to do thelonger one!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Becknutt wrote: *


> The initial 1 hour one. I hope I don't have to do thelonger one!


Sending good, 1-hour glucose test wishes your way!  Hopefully, you don't need to go in for the other one (I don't know how that works, but hopefully you can stay away!).  :clover:


----------



## DeniseJP

Congrats! My babies are 19 and almost 18 and I miss the "baby days."

Denise


----------



## jordiwes

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Congrats! My babies are 19 and almost 18 and I miss the "baby days."
> 
> Denise



Really? My 17 month old has been waking up between 5-5:30 most mornings this week.

Just kidding though because they are precious, although exhausting.


----------



## Becknutt

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Becknutt wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The initial 1 hour one. I hope I don't have to do thelonger one!
> 
> 
> 
> Sending good, 1-hour glucose test wishes your way!  Hopefully, you don't need to go in for the other one (I don't know how that works, but hopefully you can stay away!).  :clover:
Click to expand...

Thanks! I did not have the test at my appointment today, but tomorrow morning I have to go into the lab to have it done. They ordered me not to eat any sugar in the morning. No juice, no fruit...so I guess I'm left with toast for breakfast. :?Probably a good thing, I've been eating toaster waffles for breakfast. That has been a major craving the past week or so.


----------



## Becknutt

The test is over and it wasn't so bad!


----------



## kherrmann3

Hooray!


----------



## Becknutt

I ran into a photographer this morning and she was offering free newborn shots for moms expecting baby girls, if we allow her to share them in her portfollio. I thought that sounded great and when I went to sign up she told me she was also looking for a family to allow her to shoot the birth. (Nothing graphic, just photos of the event.) I'm not sure how I feel about those photos being shared. I did ask her to email me some samples done by other photographers but just showing the type of shots. 

Has anyone ever done this? Advice?


----------



## SunnyCait

I have not done it, but I have shot for family members and friends under this scenario. 

Typically those types of pictures are what you would see in the movie scenes where a woman is giving birth (not any of the graphic ones, don't think "Knocked Up"). Since it's a very private, personal event, normally the photos are simply candids. Whether they are inside the delivery room or not is your call, of course. I would mostly expect pics of nervous dad, mom smiling gallantly. People waiting anxiously in the waiting room, someone coming out and shouting "It's a *gender*!" The parents' first picture with the new baby, new baby with gramma and grandpa, siblings, Godparents, good friends, the doctor/nurses/midwives/what have you. Baby being weighed and their feet printed. Mom being wheeled out of the hospital, parents being instructed about car seats. That sort of stuff.

Is the photographer working on a project with a set sort of vision? The nature of what she needs for her project will naturally influence what the pictures are of and how they are shot. She should have a pretty good idea of what she wants, and she should be able to tell you what kinds of photos she would like.


----------



## kherrmann3

One of my sisters was going to have her hippy-friend do pictures like that for them. Sadly, my nephew came a week or so early, and her friend was out of town on funeral leave. The pictures that her friend had done previously were lovely. I saw two or three sets of pictures from previous families she had photographed. I think, if the lady doesn't freak you out (and you can tell her when she can come in the room, etc.), it would be a good idea.


----------



## Becknutt

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> I have not done it, but I have shot for family members and friends under this scenario.
> 
> Typically those types of pictures are what you would see in the movie scenes where a woman is giving birth (not any of the graphic ones, don't think "Knocked Up"). Since it's a very private, personal event, normally the photos are simply candids. Whether they are inside the delivery room or not is your call, of course. I would mostly expect pics of nervous dad, mom smiling gallantly. People waiting anxiously in the waiting room, someone coming out and shouting "It's a *gender*!" The parents' first picture with the new baby, new baby with gramma and grandpa, siblings, Godparents, good friends, the doctor/nurses/midwives/what have you. Baby being weighed and their feet printed. Mom being wheeled out of the hospital, parents being instructed about car seats. That sort of stuff.
> 
> Is the photographer working on a project with a set sort of vision? The nature of what she needs for her project will naturally influence what the pictures are of and how they are shot. She should have a pretty good idea of what she wants, and she should be able to tell you what kinds of photos she would like.


Thank you for the advice! The samples she sent me were very much like you describe, and I suppose I could tell her ahead of time that I would rather she takes pics of everyone else than me! Maybe a before and after and thats it. I generally don't like having my picture taken anyway, but I would love to save that moment forever.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Becky i think that would be a WONDERFUL idea, i wish i would have had professional pics of the birth, they are great things to look back on. As long there are no Hoo Hoo shots,lol.


----------



## jordiwes

Finally got the ultrasound. It's a girl!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

YES!


----------



## naturestee

Congrats! I can't wait to find out about my little bugger!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hooray another girl! Congratulations!!


----------



## Becknutt

Yay!! Another girl!! inkbouce:

I've been nervous lately about mine being wrong...I have NOTHING that could possibly be considered gender neutral. It's ALL pink, pink, and more pink! But I hope 3 seperate Dr's telling me it's a girl, I'm safe.


----------



## Becknutt

*naturestee wrote: *


> Congrats! I can't wait to find out about my little bugger!



I'll cross my fingers for a GIRL!! Wouldn't that be great if we all had girls?? How far along are you now? I paid $50 to find out at 15 weeks, and then used the Dr's ultrasound at 20wks as confirmation. 

Is anyone going to do the 3d/4d ultrasound? I wish I could afford it! I got a sneak peak of my girls face when I was in the hospital last week (I hada sinus infection, and ended up having a terrible reaction to the antibiotics.Baby is fine! They ran MANY MANY tests) and it was fantastic to see what actually looks like a baby now. Perfect little nose, little lips, she yawned when we were watching her. One of the tests they ran was an in depth ultrasound where they had to see eachpart move twice. Each arm, leg, etc. and the spine had to flex twice, head move twice. It was really an experiance. I tried to get the tech to tell me if she was still a girl, and he wouldn't. He said the hospital is not allowed to tell you gender even just a guess because they were sued in the past. Can you believe someone would sue the hospital because they told them the wrong sex? That seems absurd to me! It's all a guessing game. He told me that Brittany Spears sued a Dr. for that also. I guess her 2nd was supposed to be a girl. She sued for $2 million to replace all the girly things with boy items. They didn't give me a printout picture this time either...which was disappointing but at that moment I was just happy to hear she was ok! Things were really nervous because the meds had made her so drowsy I wasn't feeling movement.They gave me a differant antibiotic and all is well now.


----------



## naturestee

I'm almost 17 weeks. I'm curious but no big rush. I'll be getting the big ultrasound done soon anyway!

Oh, and I'm going maternity clothes shopping with my mom this weekend. It will be nice to have clothes that fit, I just hope I can find enough shirts that fit a G cup!:shock:

How are you guys doing with weight? I didn't gain any until the last few weeks which made my doctor suspicious (I eat lots, I swear!), but now I'm up about 2-3 lbs since the beginning of September.


----------



## jordiwes

I'm not gaining a ton and my baby is in the 10th percentile for weight. Trying to eat more.

Our girl's name will be Nura .


----------



## LovableLops

Babies are sooo cute!
I mentioned the word "baby" to my hubby the other day and that was it!
he like pretty much ran away from me lol

oh well....
But i really do want one SO bad!


----------



## Becknutt

*naturestee wrote: *


> I'm almost 17 weeks. I'm curious but no big rush. I'll be getting the big ultrasound done soon anyway!
> 
> Oh, and I'm going maternity clothes shopping with my mom this weekend. It will be nice to have clothes that fit, I just hope I can find enough shirts that fit a G cup!:shock:
> 
> How are you guys doing with weight? I didn't gain any until the last few weeks which made my doctor suspicious (I eat lots, I swear!), but now I'm up about 2-3 lbs since the beginning of September.



G!? Oh doI feel for you! I thought DDD was bad...If you don't mind me asking, what size did you start out at? I've gone up 2 sizes from a singleD to a triple. Old Navy has the BEST maternity jeans! I have 4 pairs. Love em, they are super comfortable. Motherhood Maternity is really inconsistant in their sizes. I have 2 pairs of capris that were given to me, both size XL one is too big and one is too small. Exact same style. I found alot of reasonably priced tops at Ross. I can't believe the prices of maternity clothes! I can not pay $25each fortops I'll wear for just a few months. 

My next door neighbor and I are both 28 weeks (2 days apart), she has gained 40lbs total.I have gained 12, but lost 3 being sick so I'm holding at 9lbs. Being overweight to begin with I only need to gain 15-20lbs total so I think I'm doing really well. Meanwhile Trasi (next door) wants to kick my butt! She keeps asking me what my secret is. Shes a vegitarian, and eats GREAT. I eat frozen toaster waffles every morning....so I really don't know.


----------



## naturestee

I started at DDD. I'm almost to an H cup, actually. One of my G bras no longer fits at all and the others are starting to get a little small. Blah. 

Motherhood Maternity has an outlet store not to far, so we're going to go check that out. And there's a JC Penney nearby so I'll see if they have what I need in stock. I'm overweight and need plus-size pants, not to mention that normal-sized maternity shirts are not made for my boobs!

Steph, Nura is such a pretty name! Now just eat more so she gets bigger. You don't have high blood pressure or anything, do you? 

We've been talking names lately and have some ideas. I think we might name it Ronin if it's a boy, maybe Mia or Rayne if it's a girl. So many choices though!


----------



## LovableLops

im a DD..just thought since we were talking about boob size id throw that out there :spintongue

p.s. not prego either lol


----------



## jordiwes

LOL. I've gone from C to D. Not too bad.

Angela, I have low blood pressure. Off to the doc today, so let's see what she says about my ultrasound pics.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*naturestee wrote:*


> We've been talking names lately and have some ideas. I think we might name it Ronin if it's a boy, maybe Mia or Rayne if it's a girl. So many choices though!


I like your choices


----------



## Becknutt

*LovableLops wrote: *


> im a DD..just thought since we were talking about boob size id throw that out there :spintongue
> 
> p.s. not prego either lol


LOL! Wait until you get pregnant, they not only get bigger but a whole lot heavier!!


----------



## Becknutt

*naturestee wrote: *


> I started at DDD. I'm almost to an H cup, actually. One of my G bras no longer fits at all and the others are starting to get a little small. Blah.
> 
> Motherhood Maternity has an outlet store not to far, so we're going to go check that out. And there's a JC Penney nearby so I'll see if they have what I need in stock. I'm overweight and need plus-size pants, not to mention that normal-sized maternity shirts are not made for my boobs!
> 
> Steph, Nura is such a pretty name! Now just eat more so she gets bigger. You don't have high blood pressure or anything, do you?
> 
> We've been talking names lately and have some ideas. I think we might name it Ronin if it's a boy, maybe Mia or Rayne if it's a girl. So many choices though!


Let us know how you do shopping! +size tops were pretty easy for me to find, but finding comfortable jeans was difficult. I found work pants pretty easily at Target. They have buttons inside the waistband, that you can let out as you grow. Way cool.


----------



## Becknutt

*jordiwes wrote: *


> LOL. I've gone from C to D. Not too bad.
> 
> Angela, I have low blood pressure. Off to the doc today, so let's see what she says about my ultrasound pics.


How was the dr visit? I hope all is well.


----------



## naturestee

Yay I have clothes now! Even with maternity clothes, half of the shirts don't fit my boobs right. Oh well. I still found a bunch of nice ones. Pants weren't too hard although I needed different sizes for different styles. They were kind of all over the place on that. The jeans at Motherhood Maternity are really stretchy (at least the plus size ones are), which will probably be nice. I don't like wearing constrictive clothes lately and I've been living in pajama pants at home.

Steph, any news from the dr visit? LOL, I almost said vet!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Naturestee, I accidentally say vet instead of doctor all the time! Jordiwes, what is your other daughter's name? I can't remember! I look forward to all these cute little babies being born and seeing pictures


----------



## jordiwes

Hi all,

My first daughter is Darya and her sister will be Nura. They are both Persian names (my hubby is Persian).

The doc referred me to an obstetrician, as the baby is quite small. And another ultrasound scheduled because Nura stubbornly had her hand in her face the entire time!

So slightly worried about my small munchkin, but there are no other indications that there are any problems.

Steph


----------



## kherrmann3

Those are both lovely names.


----------



## Becknutt

There is nothing wrong with being petite!!

I'll keep your little one in my thoughts.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

When will you have the next ultrasound? I hope little Nura is okay! I was a tiny baby too but was born before ultrasounds so no one even knew until I was born. I turned out fine ) Well I'm a little weird I guess, but physically I've always been very healthy! How small did the doctor say she is?


----------



## kherrmann3

I was "small" when I was born. I was only 6 pounds (no ounces) and 19 inches long when I was born. I guess the doctor said I was a full pound underweight at birth. I was full term and turned out OK (I think ).


----------



## DeniseJP

Congratulations... my "babies" are 19 and almost 18... wish I was young enough to try for the third baby I so wanted...

Denise


----------



## naturestee

Eep! I felt my baby kick for the first time last night!


----------



## Becknutt

inkbouce:So exciting!! When I first started feeling her move, I couldn't wait for my husband to be able to feel it too. Unfortunately we have a shy baby and whenever anyone else puts their hand on my belly she stops. So we started this game where I lay my cell phone or the tv remote on my tummy and we watch her knock it off! It's great!

In a few weeks you'll be begging her (or him) to stop playing your ribs like a xzillaphone!


----------



## DeniseJP

*hartleybun wrote: *


> now im getting broody...:rollseyes



Me too... I am purchasing a baby miniature horse to satisfy that baby thing!

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP

*jordiwes wrote: *


> *DeniseJP wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! My babies are 19 and almost 18 and I miss the "baby days."
> 
> Denise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? My 17 month old has been waking up between 5-5:30 most mornings this week.
> 
> Just kidding though because they are precious, although exhausting.
Click to expand...


I would love another baby but with the diabetes and other health problems, I was lucky to have Andy and Benn... and I'm 45 as of September 26th so I am not exactly a spring chicken. :biggrin2:

My sister and her hubby used to hand my nieces to me with bottles, towels (for bath time), diapers for changes... they just knew. My nieces are now 11 and 10.

So, to take care of that broody feeling I went and looked at a baby miniature horse...and will be buying her once I sell my older Morgan mare (I don't need two riding horses)... my friends call it horse psychosis!

Enjoy those pregnancies and those adorable little ones! The time will go by way too fast! I can still be brought to tears if I hear a toddler say "uppie" to be picked up - Andy did that all the time!

:inlove:

Denise


----------



## jordiwes

*naturestee wrote: *


> Eep! I felt my baby kick for the first time last night!



Awwww!!!!!!!!!

It's such a crazy feeling. Nura's an active little thing.


----------



## Becknutt

My baby shower is this afternoon! I'm so excited! I can't wait!inkbouce:


----------



## jordiwes

Ohhh, great, congrats! Let us know what you get.


----------



## DeniseJP

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Finally got the ultrasound. It's a girl!!!!inkbouce:


Congratulations!!!!



Denise


----------



## DeniseJP

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Finally got the ultrasound. It's a girl!!!!inkbouce:


Congratulations!!!!



Denise


----------



## naturestee

Got my ultrasound today! It's a girl! Three girls for RO!

Getting Braxton Hicks already too. Boo.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hooray and congrats! I must be psychic because for some reason I thought you were having a girl weeks ago! Are you excited? Also, what do the Braxton-Hicks contractions feel like?


----------



## jordiwes

*naturestee wrote: *


> Got my ultrasound today! It's a girl! Three girls for RO!
> 
> Getting Braxton Hicks already too. Boo.



Holy moly! Congrats, Angela!

I don't think I've had Braxton Hicks for either pregnancy.


----------



## naturestee

No Braxton Hicks? I'm jealous.

SnowyShiloh, for me it feels like hard period cramps but only involving my lower abdomen instead of my entire body (my cramps are awfull!). Also my belly feels hard from the uterus contracting but most of that doesn't hurt. Sometimes I have to lie down from the cramping but most of the time I can just ignore it easily enough.

Steph, how is your little one doing? I'm not sure what my percentile is but it's right in the middle.


----------



## jordiwes

Hi Angela,
Still small but growing. I have a follow up ultrasound in a week and a half. Not helping that my other one is up all of the time with teething. Oh the joys of motherhood .
Glad to hear all is well with your little munchkin.

Are you guys sharing name options?


----------



## Boz

Congrats to you all and naturestee! I just found out last week the great news!  (I've been a little inactive on here lately!)


----------



## naturestee

We're thinking Melody Rayne. If it doesn't start to annoy us in the next few days then we've found our name! Rayne was his favorite first name but I prefer it in the middle. :biggrin2:


----------



## jordiwes

Beautiful!


----------



## Becknutt

*naturestee wrote: *


> Got my ultrasound today! It's a girl! Three girls for RO!
> 
> Getting Braxton Hicks already too. Boo.



Hooray for girls!! inkbouce:

Sorry I haven't been around the last few weeks. I switched doctors to one that is affiliated with the hospital I want to deliver at and got some surprising news. I had a previous pelvic fracture about 10 years ago, and this dr. was shocked that my old dr hadn't sent me for a scan. I may not be able to labor depending on how the break healed. I was upset and confused by that and have spent the last two weeks worrying while I waited for a referal. I finally got my appt with the high risk dr for my scan and now I'm pretty settled in the fact that either way natural or c section, we'll have a healthy baby and thats all that matters. The new doc seems to think that the extreme pain I've been having in myleft hip is because my pelvis can't expand like its supposed to. The old dr just kept telling me it was normal.I'm so glad I switched dr's when Idid. It would be much worse to labor for 20hrs only to have the baby get stuck and have an emergency c section anyway!

Also, the shower was wonderful and I believe we officially have every necessity we need. There are a couple of wants left on my list but every thing major is taken care of.


----------



## naturestee

That's rotten about the old injury. Thankfully your new doc pays attention to stuff like that. Here's hoping for a natural delivery (less recovery time)!


----------



## pOker

awww, congrats to all those pregnant moms on here. i just so happen to be 6 weeks pregnant, and im so superrr excited. this is my second, and we are PRAYING for a girl. we already have a little boy. i cannot wait to see more baby picsss.


----------



## jordiwes

Ultrasound #4 on Friday. We will be SO sure it's a girl .

Bought a swing and bassinet (used). Cleared out her room. Yay!


----------



## Pipp

Yay! I've been looking all over for this thread. (Or at least when I get a minute). 

(Here's a bump for the bumps) :biggrin2:


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee

I hope everything is going well! Little Melody seems to be in a growth spurt these last few days. I'm crazy hungry, exhausted, and sore from my ligaments stretching. She even kicks hard enough to shake my belly now! Speaking of which I think she's commenting on this thread!:shock:

At least she'll be using up some of the Thanksgiving calories for me. 

Edit: my 15 year old niece started painting the baby room this weekend. The walls are what I call "Kermit green" and she's painting a Mario mural. So cool!


----------



## pOker

hello ladiesss..(and gents?but that would be awkward wouldnt it?) anyways, my baby isnt very big.lol.. but the baby bellyyy is just so enjoyable!!!! i have ZERO morning sickness(im 13 weeks) and zero cravings(definetely not something im wanting)


enjoy all those pregnant bellies ladies!!


----------



## Becknutt

*pOker wrote: *


> hello ladiesss..(and gents?but that would be awkward wouldnt it?) anyways, my baby isnt very big.lol.. but the baby bellyyy is just so enjoyable!!!! i have ZERO morning sickness(im 13 weeks) and zero cravings(definetely not something im wanting)
> 
> 
> enjoy all those pregnant bellies ladies!!



Consider yourself lucky! I had it all!!


3 weeks and counting! I'm almost done!


----------



## naturestee

Becknutt, when is your due date? How are you feeling?

I am officially in my 3rd trimester as of today. I had my diabetes test last week and despite Type 2 running in my family, I don't have gestational diabetes. Woot!

My niece started painting Mario scenes on the baby room walls. She's a great artist. I'll have to put up pictures soon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

*naturestee wrote: *


> Becknutt, when is your due date? How are you feeling?
> 
> I am officially in my 3rd trimester as of today. I had my diabetes test last week and despite Type 2 running in my family, I don't have gestational diabetes. Woot!
> 
> My niece started painting Mario scenes on the baby room walls. She's a great artist. I'll have to put up pictures soon.


Can I say I love that you're making a Mario baby room, even though the baby is a girl? That's so cool. Go geek parents!

Today I found out that I have 3 more semesters of college (plus 2 summer semesters) then my 1 year of student teaching, then I'll graduate! If all goes according to plan, I should have my own class of elementary school kids in fall 2012. It's kind of cool to think that I could be the 6th grade teacher of the 3rd graders that I spent all semester with doing fieldwork. What this means as far as babies is that we should be having our own baby in about 4 1/2 years! I want to teach for at least two years before starting a family. I will be 29. It's tough because I really want a baby sooner than that, but I think this is the wisest approach to take. I'm hoping to work part time (16 hours a week or so) at an elementary school while our children are small so I can spend most of the time at home with them but continue to be active in education. Does working 16 hours a week sound feasible to you guys? We're planning to have 3 kids, each of them 3-5 years apart so that would mean me working part time like that for about 12 years until all the kids are in school, then starting to teach again. I always wanted to be a stay at home mom, but I don't think it would be wise to only teach for 2 years and then be completely absent for 12 or more years.


----------



## Becknutt

*naturestee wrote: *


> Becknutt, when is your due date? How are you feeling?
> 
> I am officially in my 3rd trimester as of today. I had my diabetes test last week and despite Type 2 running in my family, I don't have gestational diabetes. Woot!
> 
> My niece started painting Mario scenes on the baby room walls. She's a great artist. I'll have to put up pictures soon.




My due date is this thursday the 17th! I am SO ready! At my appointment last week I as dilated 2 cm. I go back tomorrow and hopefully he will check me again.


----------



## jordiwes

Best of luck, Becky!!


----------



## naturestee

So exciting! GOOD LUCK!!!

:stork:


----------



## Saffy

Exciting news to hear of new life ... 

My two were small .. Hannah was only 5lb 2oz and we had to bath her in a bowl .. Hollie was 6lb 2oz so a lot bigger for me .. 

ENJOY THIS TIME !


----------



## Becknutt

I'm scheduled to be induced at 6:30am on Monday! I'm so excited to finally meet my little girl, but also a little nervous...

Anyone been induced before? I've heard mixed feelings, some say the contractions are worse with pitocin.


----------



## JadeIcing

No idea but talk about the best present ever!:highfive::hug:


----------



## Becknutt

Katie Ann12/22/09 5:35am 7lb, 6oz 19"


----------



## aurora369

She looks so peaceful and content in your arms. What a beautiful little girl.

Congratulations!!

-Dawn


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww congratulations! She's beautiful! How are you guys doing? My cousin's name is Katie Ann. She's one of the nicest, sweetest people I know so in my experience, Katie Ann's are wonderful.


----------



## kherrmann3

Congrats! What a beautiful little girl! Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## paul2641

Congrats on your new little angle!


----------



## naturestee

Yay! Congrats!!! How are you feeling? Did everything go ok?


----------



## Becknutt

Thanks everyone!

Everything wentverywell, (other than my epidural wore off 2 hours before she was born...)she is absolutely perfect!! We had a normal delivery, thank goodness no c section. I don't want to scare you so I'll save the labor story, maybe we can all share those AFTER your births!

Coming home:






Daddy is already wrapped around her little finger...


----------



## irishbunny

Aww she is so cute! I love her little chubby cheeks!


----------



## jordiwes

Awwww, wow congrats Becky!! Very precious cheeks.

I hope all is going well with feeding and that you can sleep when the baby sleeps. I had problems doing that with the first which turned in to anxiety/depression. I also had my fair share of feeding issues, so please PM me if there is anything I can help with.

Well still approx 2 months left for me.

Angela, are you still sticking with the name Melody?


----------



## PepnFluff

Oh my goodness look at all those beautiful chipmunk cheeks hehe, shes gorgeous! 

Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes nice and quick jordiwies! I had scrummy baby cuddles on christmas day - with a two day old wee munchkin, she was so lovely!


----------



## pOker

BECKY SHE IS SOOOOOOOO ADORABLE!!

look at those chubby little cheeks..
she is just such a little sweetie.


----------



## BlueGiants

Becky! I'm just getting caught up on all the RO stuff going on! CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you and your hubby! What a precious, beautiful baby!:inlove: All the best wishes to Katie Ann!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

aawwwww Becky , i too am just getting this congrats , she is gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## jordiwes

Becky, how is your little one?

Angela, how are you feeling?

I'm almost there!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

^ Any sardine and ice-cream sundaes yet, Steph? 
Boy, you must be so excited!!!inkelepht:


----------



## naturestee

Tomorrow I'll have exactly 4 weeks left! I'm doing pretty well and all my checkups have been just fine. I want my old hips back though- these things hurt!

Steph, when exactly are you due? I forget if you were one or two weeks ahead of me. I'm due March 4th.

Baby shower this weekend!


----------



## jordiwes

Oh God... eating like a horse, heartburn, braxton hicks and waddling. All wonderful "side effects" of being pregnant. My new official due date is Feb 22nd, but we'll see. 

I had a mini scare on Monday with braxton hicks coming 10 minutes apart for a few hours!

Baby's room is NOT ready, and the bag is NOT packed.

Last day of work on the 11th.

Oh and Autumn.... just lots and lots of chocolate.

Angela, have a great time at your baby shower. I got TONS of clothes and hardly any toys at the one for my first daughter (opted out this time around).


----------



## Pipp

Wow! Time flies!! :shock:

Will be keeping my eye on this one. (And anticipating that two of the best Sr. Mods will soon have better things to do than sit in front of a computer helping to run a bunny forum). :in tears:

But sometimes there ARE priorities! :laughsmiley:

Keep posting these updates, girls! opcorn2

(Anybody else expecting?)


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Steph get that bag packed!!!!!! lol with my third son i went to the hospital thinking it was going to be nothing, i had no bag for him or for me packed, and no camera, no baby book!!!! lol went in and they said they were keeping me and i was going to have him that night,lol.


----------



## jordiwes

Eek, baby book! Thanks, Fran!


----------



## naturestee

My bag is half packed. At least I have the hospital admission forms filled out. Who wants to do that while they're in labor?

I don't think I ever posted pics of the baby room. I have newer ones than these with more paintings and the furniture added, but I haven't uploaded them yet.












Like our cabinets? lol


----------



## jordiwes

NO WAY. I love that your cabinets are painted like bricks.
Thanks, that made my morning.
However, I might have the Mario music stuck in my head now.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

omg my kids would love that , they all love Mario,lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

That bedroom is so awesome!!


----------



## naturestee

Steph, there are worse things that could be stuck in your head. Remember the old Super Mario Show? James and I both were singing it all the time whenever we'd do work in there! I looked up some stuff on youtube and man that show was bad!

*wonders if she should rent out her niece for painting bedrooms*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

my other kids of course said that they wanted thier bedroom done like that,lol


----------



## kherrmann3

That is the coolest nursery EVER! I love the brick idea, too!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Rob wants to know if he can share the room with the baby?*

*naturestee wrote: *


> My bag is half packed. At least I have the hospital admission forms filled out. Who wants to do that while they're in labor?
> 
> I don't think I ever posted pics of the baby room. I have newer ones than these with more paintings and the furniture added, but I haven't uploaded them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like our cabinets? lol


----------



## Raspberry82

That baby room is SO COOL! She did a great job!

Congrats Becky on your new baby. I'm just catching up with all the forum goings-on! 

Best thoughts for the soon to be coming babies!


----------



## Pipp

baby :bump


----------



## naturestee

I'm due in about 1.5 weeks, baby is still in there. Come out, baby!:stikpoke I do poke her a lot, lol! Doc says we're doing great. James and I are totally ready, come out now!

Steph should be do right around now.


----------



## hln917

*naturestee wrote: *


> Come out, baby!:stikpoke I do poke her a lot, lol!


:roflmao:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*naturestee wrote: *


> Steph should be do right around now.


Steph had her baby on Feb 16th


----------



## naturestee

OMG! So cool! How are Steph and the baby doing?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*naturestee wrote: *


> OMG! So cool! How are Steph and the baby doing?



I'm gonna guess they're booth doing well.

Here's her Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/jordiwes?ref=ts


----------



## Pipp




----------



## Pipp

I see Angela was logged on today, so .... :waiting:








sas


----------



## naturestee

Do I need to do daily check-ins? lol:biggrin2:

I'm doing fine aside from still being pregnant. I'm so ready to be done!


----------



## jordiwes

Nura is here! Born on the 16th @ 5pm. I was induced and had a pretty easy 7 hour labor.

Nura is a very good baby. Darya is.... adjusting. 

Will post pics soon. Good luck, Angela!


----------



## Pipp

Angela? You're STILL pregnant? :shock: Poor baby! (And I mean YOU!) 


:waiting:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

cant wait to see pictures of these babies !!!!!!! I am jealous everyone is having girls,lol !!!!!!!!!! I want a girl so bad, i am being out numbered in my house with all these boys,lol


----------



## countrybuns

I would love a girl too! I have three boys


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures of Nura and Naturestee's little girl when she's born! Fran, do you think you'll have another baby?


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations Stephanie!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures of Nura and Naturestee's little girl when she's born! Fran, do you think you'll have another baby?



ha ha ha not if my husband has anything to say about it,lol. We are done, not to give to much info, but my husband still has to be nuetered, lol!!!!!! so nothing at this point is definte, if you KWIM lol. I want to get back to fostering (humans not animals) and will hopefully adopt a girl down the line when my guys get older. I would LOVE to adopt but we will have to see what happens and if the oportunity presents itself.


----------



## myheart

Not to say anything too soon, but ....

Hi little babystee!!! :balloons:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*myheart wrote: *


> Not to say anything too soon, but ....
> 
> Hi little babystee!!! :balloons:


Eekkk does this mean what I think it means?


----------



## Boz

I don't know anything!
:embarrassed:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Boz wrote: *


> Yes it does!!


I had to check Angela's Face Book and would like to welcome baby Meldoy to the family


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Boz wrote: *


> I don't know anything!
> :embarrassed:


Right. I believe you.


----------



## mistyjr

Haha!!!


----------



## naturestee

I finally have a bit of time where I'm not sleeping!

Melody Rayne was born on the easiest date to remember ever- 3/2/10. She was born at 12:48 via c-section because she just didn't want to move down and out. She weighed 6 lbs 14 oz. I had some complications with the surgery but I'm ok now and healing well.

I haven't downloaded any newer pics yet, but hear are some of the first ones!

Immediately after birth:











with daddy





going home last saturday





baby in arms now, can't use caps, lol


----------



## Pipp

:faint:

:woohoo Finally!! :welcome2 :hugsquish:

Hope the complications weren't too much of an issue. Scary!

Melody Rayne you're :adorable:! (And I love your name!)

James looks so smitten!! 

Will be watching for updates! 

sas opcorn2


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

too cute!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations , the pattern in the car seat is the same pattern i have on the porta crib,lol. she is very cute


----------



## jordiwes

Congrats, Angela! welcome to the world pf 1 handed typing.

She is adorable, of course.

Hope the baby is letting you get some rest!


----------



## Pipp

:bump


----------



## JadeIcing

OMG! How did I miss that update??:shock:Can I have her?


----------



## Pipp

:stikpoke :bump


----------



## okiron

I wanna be part of this thread so bad lol.


----------



## jordiwes

Here's a little pic of my little Nura:


----------



## okiron

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Here's a little pic of my little Nura:


Aww she is precious.


----------



## mistyjr

awwww.. babies, babies!!! I missed mine being small but not getting sleep..


----------



## Pipp

:inlove: :adorable:

How do you always end up with such happy babies? :laughsmiley: 


sas :hug2:


----------



## Ninchen

Waiting...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Ninchen wrote: *


> Waiting...


OMG Look at that little face trying to have patience in waiting for the baby! 

and MELODY and NURA are gorgeous!


----------



## NZminilops

Probably a bit late to add in here, but I am 13 weeks today. Was 12w1d according to dates but they were a bit off, so I was due 25th November (my birthday is the 26th!). Now due..ahh..19th would that be?






















And youtube vid: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yeb3IqLXT0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yeb3IqLXT0Q[/ame]

Everyones babies are adorable


----------



## Pipp

lovely pictures!!


and... 


:welcome2



sas :hug1


----------



## JadeIcing

Congrats!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm happy to see you back! How exciting seeing the baby pics.


----------



## tonyshuman

Oh dear I can't look at this thread, it gets my clock ticking! Such adorable little ones, and little one on the way!


----------



## Ninchen

:shock:
I will be a mom from monday on...
(I'll get a c-section)

I still can't believe it.

This is my last childless weekend... forever...(hopefully!)
anic:inkbouce::scared::yahoo:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

YAY Diana !!!!

Cinnamon looks like he is trying so very hard to be patient...
I am stoked for you!!! :hug: Safe delivery to you! I'll be think of you 

Thanks for sharing your ultrasound pics, Michelle! That's too cool, that little hand poking up there 
Will you be looking to see if you have a he or a she? Or will it be a surprise?

Angela, Steph, you've brought some angels here to Earth. What beauties your girls are!


----------



## kirbyultra

Diana, wish you luck with everything!
And congratulations, Michelle!


----------



## Ninchen

I proudly present the next generation of bunny slaves:







Annika inkbouce::hearts:


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations on your precious little baby..Diana.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Oh Diana... Annika is such a *beauty*!
Many many many congratulations to you!
:yahoo:inkelepht:ink iris::yahoo:inkelepht:ink iris::yahoo:ink iris:inkelepht::yahoo:ink iris:inkelepht::yahoo:ink iris:inkelepht::yahoo:


----------



## jordiwes

Look at that wrinkle! Soooo cute!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Diane your little one is so cute. Congrats


----------



## Ninchen

Thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## PepnFluff

Oh my gosh shes gorgeous!!! And your photos are amazing!!!! Michelle congratulations! When you find out the flavour PM me cause I just love widdle babies so wanna send a gift and this time it won't be lost in the post!


----------



## JadeIcing

She is just perfect! Can I have her?


----------



## Daenerys

I want a baby D: But since I am only 19 I have a while to wait...probably at least 5 years.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww Annika is so cute and I love her name! I love all of Nura's hair. Are there any new pictures of little Melody? And Chelle, congrats on the wee one


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh and I want a baby too, Daeny- I'm 25 and getting married in 2 months, and my fiance always stops to "awww" over babies when we see them, but I want to finish school and work for a couple of years. So probably 5 years or so before we have a kid!


----------



## Daenerys

I already have names picked out and everything >.> I've only been dating my boyfriend for like 8 months but we get along SO well and we've lived together for 7 of those months and I am 90% sure we'll be staying together permanently...so hopefully after my last 3 years of college we'll get married and then I can have a kid  Can't wait!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Daeny, my fiance and I have names picked too... We're both fascinated by names and have discussed names since like a month after we started dating (we weren't necessarily talking about names to name our joint child at that point, just talking about names). 90% sure we'll name our first son Henry and first daughter Molly.


----------



## Daenerys

I am more partial to girls names than boy names...I just can't seem to find a boys name I like that isn't too "out there"...I am fascinated by names too but my boyfriend isn't, I name all of our pets anyways or else he'd give them all names like the sand boa he named Sandy XD

I want some sort of combination from these names for a girl: Gemma, Felicity, Verity, Rhea


----------



## NZminilops

Hello again,

just popped in to say - it's a duuuude!

He's doing really well. I had a 3D scan at 26 weeks. My partner Mat has named him Thomas Isaak.

Excuse the username, it's my trading name on a buy/sell website.

http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/30/141025530_full.jpg

http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/72/141025372_full.jpg

http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/28/141025328_full.jpg

I'm sadly bunniless, so don't really post much. But gosh there have been some gorgeous baby pics posted on here. Congrats to all the mummies!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww congrats! Thomas Isaak is a great name and he's really cute. I think he looks like a Thomas too. Are you excited? I can't imagine what it would be like to actually be pregnant, even though I love kids and really want a baby in the next few years.

Not trying to derail, but I found out I have PCOS so I guess I may never know what it's like to be pregnant. I always wanted to adopt at least 1 kid anyway though. Disappointing regardless.


----------



## aurora369

The 3D images are so cool! Congrads on the baby boy 

-Dawn


----------



## Anaira

Aww he looks cute, kind of. :biggrin:


I'm sorry to hear about that, Shiloh. On the name subject, though, I really love your name! Only I've always thought it was a boys name; I have a boy-rat called Shiloh.


----------



## okiron

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Awww congrats! Thomas Isaak is a great name and he's really cute. I think he looks like a Thomas too. Are you excited? I can't imagine what it would be like to actually be pregnant, even though I love kids and really want a baby in the next few years.
> 
> Not trying to derail, but I found out I have PCOS so I guess I may never know what it's like to be pregnant. I always wanted to adopt at least 1 kid anyway though. Disappointing regardless.


Don't give up hope. I have many friends with PCOS that found themselves with surprise babies.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Rina, my husband and I would welcome a surprise baby  I'm hoping I can get knocked up but we aren't really prepared to actively TRY because I'm still in school and everything. At the same time, it's really tempting to start trying NOW in case I really do have serious trouble conceiving- I would rather have a baby at an inconvenient time than no baby ever. My doctor told me I need to stay on hormonal birth control all the time unless we're actively trying to conceive. She said women with PCOS are most likely to conceive without assistance right after they come off hormonal birth control.

Sorry to be derailing the thread! I really didn't mean to.


----------



## okiron

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Rina, my husband and I would welcome a surprise baby  I'm hoping I can get knocked up but we aren't really prepared to actively TRY because I'm still in school and everything. At the same time, it's really tempting to start trying NOW in case I really do have serious trouble conceiving- I would rather have a baby at an inconvenient time than no baby ever. My doctor told me I need to stay on hormonal birth control all the time unless we're actively trying to conceive. She said women with PCOS are most likely to conceive without assistance right after they come off hormonal birth control.
> 
> Sorry to be derailing the thread! I really didn't mean to.


You're not derailing it, we're talking about pregnancy after all 

I hope you are blessed with a relatively stress free conception. We've been trying since last October for #2 and let me tell you, I end up crying when my monthly shows up every month lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

True, Rina. I just don't want to seem all attention grabby, like "Look at me! I deserve sympathy!" when there are people who are actually pregnant.

Good luck getting pregnant! How is Micah doing? I'd love to see pictures of the little dude, haven't seen any since he was a baby.


----------



## okiron

He's growing like a weed! Turned 19 months yesterday.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh, wow, he's gorgeous! I love the curls. I can see why you want another baby!!


----------



## Ninchen

my sleeping beauty is growing, too!
























:hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing

Perfect kids!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

beautiful kids!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shiloh dont give up hope and good luck when you decide to try. 

I too would love to adopt, ha ha ha people probably think i am crazy since i have four kids already lol, but i hope to one day.


----------



## okiron

Aww she's too precious.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Well time to bump this I just found out I am due sometime in Late May early June!!!!!!

I want a boy hubby wants a girl so one of us should be right. 

I am about 6 weeks right now.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Oh I guess I should add names we have had them picked out for years now.


Girl-Abygal Nell St. Julian Abby for short
Boy -Erroll Gregory St. Jullian III Trey for short

And we are not talking two no thats it.


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## irishbunny

Congrats Kat! You will have to fill the forum with pics when the little one comes.


----------



## Momto3boys

SWEET!!! A HUGE Congrats to you and hubby!
When we were pregnant (all 3 times) we planned on Abigail for a girl and the name Gragory is huge in my family, my Dad and brother are both named Gregory, I also have 6 cousins named Gregory and my son and my nephew both have Gregory for a middle name


----------



## Brandy456

Everyone is having babies here, it's insane. 
A month ago my old time best friend had her first, a girl. 
Last Friday my friend had her second boy, (a week after her 20th birthday  )
Then Saturday my brothers' cousin had her first baby, a girl.
My cousin is due next month, her first, boy. 

I'm probably forgetting something, but this is getting insane. At least, at the baby showers I always walk out with a gift haha. 

I'm extremely anal with baby names. I'm as someone could say, bossy. I was talking with one of my friends a while back and asked if he picked anything for his future children, and he said yeah... and the names were insane. Like, things kids shouldn't be named. 
So, I knew I wouldn't be able to ever be with anyone who was like me and bossy about this. So I brought this up with my boyfriend, and he was like '.. whatever, I don't really care' .. he's a keeeeeeper !  
(thought i'd share that..)


----------



## hartleybun

Mrs. PBJ wrote:


> Well time to bump this I just found out I am due sometime in Late May early June!!!!!!
> 
> I want a boy hubby wants a girl so one of us should be right.
> 
> I am about 6 weeks right now.



:yahoo: congratulations!!!


----------



## Brandy456

Mrs. PBJ wrote:


> Well time to bump this I just found out I am due sometime in Late May early June!!!!!!
> 
> I want a boy hubby wants a girl so one of us should be right.
> 
> I am about 6 weeks right now.


I just saw this, 
Congrats 
:biggrin2::hugsquish:arty0002::yahoo::clapping:inkbouce:inkelepht:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Well they got my blood test today back and my HGT or HGC levels are low I go in for a ultrasound on Friday to confirm pregnancy although the urine test showed + something is off.

So either I am not as far along as they think or its a tube pregnancy or possible miscarriage.


----------



## Nela

I hope it's not! Thinking of you ray::rose:


----------



## kherrmann3

:hug: Hopefully things turn out.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Kat, keep us updated! Hopefully it's just because the pregnancy is really new so the hormone levels aren't very high yet.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Wanted to update everyone. They said based on the fact that i have no crapping they did another blood test to get the results. So after we get those I will know something more. 

So either today in a hour or so or Monday.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Brandy456

Updates?


----------



## naturestee

I hope everything is ok, Kat! Maybe you just aren't as far along as you thought?ray:


----------



## Pipp

:goodluck


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Ok so My HCG level was 20 on Monday and Today it was 109 so in turn that is a confirmed pregnancy. So based on me looking up stuff yes i know internet junky I am about 4 weeks at the end of four weeks. 

Oh your HCG is suppose to double every 48 hours. So by Wednesday I should be at like 400 or 500.

I go for my first official OBGYN visit on Wednesday of next week.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Kat, it's ridiculous how happy I am to hear that everything's okay! What a relief for you! Now let's just hope the next 36 weeks go by smoothly.


----------



## kherrmann3

Woohoo! I'm glad that everything is OK! inkbouce:


----------



## Brandy456

Yay  
Congrats


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Ok so I just found out they may to a ultrasound on Wen. I was under the impression they where not but ovulation date is so off. 

See me and hubby did not have relations around the time I was supposed to ovulate because I was going to get birth control. 


So I either got pregnant between the 12th of Sept to the 15th of sept. Or between Sept 27th to Oct 5th. I was due again on Oct 6th. So they say I should have ovulated around the 14th, or a few days later. Which is possible but my numbers would be really off and low. But sense they are doubling like there supposed to they think I ovulated later. I talked to a nurse today about Wen. But the nurse said to be 6 weeks would be about right for my numbers. Cause some women are so different but I am in the rage for 6 weeks.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'll bet the ovulation date was off. Take the number of days in your cycle, subtract 14, and that should be approximately when you ovulated. So if you have a long cycle that's 38 days, you wouldn't ovulate until day 24. Everything always says you ovulate on day 14, but that's only if you have a 28 day cycle- anything longer than that pushes back the ovulation date. Also if you were stressed or something you could have ovulated later than expected. I've been reading a lot about female fertility lately and this is one of the things I've learned.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

So the doctor today said 4 weeks to the day almost. I go back on Dec 13 for the first ultra sound she said it would be way to early to see anything now.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

So my numbers at my visit yesterday went up normal again. I did not get the exact number this time but all was normal. 

So when I get my first ultrasound I will post pictures.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry

Congats and good luck.

I can't even begin o state what it feels like to have a new baby in the house. My baby sis was born on October 18 and non of us could be happier that she's here. It's such an amazing feeling to have her here. Her name is Payton Cherokee Siegmann.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

OMG my chest hurts so bad kill me now. 

Any suggestions for relief?


----------



## wordstoasong

Hey, just noticed this thread when i was going to dig for mine! Maybe I'll just post here.

So we are at 20 weeks to date. Checkup this Wednesday, and Friday is our ultra sound to see what we are having! 

I have been having alot of stress lately, just crazy relationship stuff and all that jazz of being a future mom. I'm handleing it all well for now, had a few scares where I would make an appointment. Heard the heartbeat at 18 weeks, so it was ok. Perviously heard it at 15 weeks.

So boy or girl? I dunno what I'm wishing for, just want to see this baby!


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry

congrats!!! let us kow how everything goes.

Crystal


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Well I got my first ultrasound Monday. I was 9 weeks four days. We saw the heartbeat I am not sure how I am going to get it on the internet but I will figure it out I do not have a scanner. 


But we saw the heartbeat and I am due July 16, 2011


----------



## irishbunny

I'm so excited for you Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

So we got another ultra sound Thursday we are doing the first trimester down sidrom testing. I heard the heartbeat and got to see him/her being active of course being my child he would not turn around for them to measure the back of his neck. so I go back next friday. To try and get another measurement. I am 12 weeks and 2 day today. I will find out sex on Feb 14 how cool is that. 

We also find out then if the baby got his dads heart condition. We are so excited I still have not figured out how to get the picture on there. But I will promise. My hubby has one on his facebook he took a picture of the picture with his phone.


----------



## JadeIcing

Hereyou go Kat....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Thanks Ali. The round top is his or her head. I have a good view of the baby with this last ultra sound. I will have hubby take a picture when we get home tomorrow and send it to Ali to add for me. That is his back.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Mrs. PBJ

So I am 14 weeks and one day today. Things are going great the tiredness is going away the morning sickness is gone to except its not always in the morning. They say the second trimester is the best and as far as I can tell it is. I feel great. But its only the beginning. 

So I go Feb 14th for the big ultrasound I will send the pictures to Ali for her to post when I get them.


----------



## gentle giants

Congrats Kat! I will be praying for you to have good results on the ultrasound in Feb. 

Seems so weird, the last RO pregnancy thread I was pregnant with my youngest baby, who will be three next month! Holy cow, where did THAT time go! LOL I just have to post these two pics:

Then:





Now:






ETA: Timothy is watching over my shoulder as I post this. He didn't believe me that that baby in the pic was him.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aww I remember when Timothy was born  He's grown into such a handsome little boy! And Mrs PBJ, I hope the ultrasound next months shows that the baby is healthy and doesn't have a heart condition. I have to admit that I'm slightly jealous of you!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I am a little worried I go see the genetics person the same day so I will know the chance of him passing it on. With some research I have discovered that if its a boy there is more likely of a chance but at the same time my husband is almost 30 and doing great. Making babies LOL and in law enforcement he is going to apply to be a cop 6 month after the baby is born. So thats a good thing also. 


So as worried as I am if our child is anything like my husband then I am fine also.


----------



## gentle giants

ray::hug2:


----------



## mistyjr

Here are my little ones. Gosh, I miss them when they were just babies.!

Chaz
Then




Now





Jocelyn
Then




Now





Evie
Then




Now


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

So I have been in the hospital for two day with what I think is the flu they wont say it to me but I thinks that is what I have. 

I get to go home today I did not want to worry everyone but I am feeling a lot better today.

Oh Misty your kids are adorable:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny

Glad your going home soon!
I hope the pregnancy is going well


----------



## mistyjr

Thanks Kat.!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

OMG so less then a week tell my bog ultrasound. I will be 18 weeks tomorrow. The doctor in the hospital said that he though I was four days farther along then they think. 

But the big ultrasound will be done at 18 1/2 weeks but if I am farther I will really be like 19 weeks. But what is four days LOL. 

I am home and feeling normal again. Monday I will send updates to Ali for her to post for me. My ultrasound is Monday at 9 so I should have some pictures up by that night.

I have three appointments that day. 8 am Gene doctor 9 Ultrasound 10 30 OBGYN So after a nap when I get home I will get them up LOL


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I can't believe how quickly time is passing! You're almost halfway finished. Most importantly, I hope the genetic testing comes back with good results (how quickly will you find out?) and that the baby's anatomy on the ultrasound look good. I'm also excited to know if you're having a boy or a girl if you decide to find out


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I think the ultra sound comes back that day. The gene doctor is just a meeting we have already decided not to do it a lot of money for to be honest something that is not going to change us having this baby. 

But my doctor won't let me cancel the appointment. Our insurance covers it so she just wants me to see her in case we change our mind. But they should be able to tell the heart condition from this ultrasound and they are doing the echo that day to. The echo will tell us for sure about the condition of the babys heart. They will know then and there. The last ultra sound showed no heart murrer as of then


----------



## irishbunny

I'm excited to hear if it is a girl or boy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Its a girl 

Makenzie Rose

she is right where she should be for growth and doing great she is 8 or 9 inches and 9 ounces. What they could get of the heart seems to be ok but they want me to come back in 6 weeks to get a better view of the heart to make sure.


We got a good view of her parts so that is for sure.


----------



## irishbunny

Awww! Congrats! 
Beautiful name, you'll have a little cutie to dress up in pink


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay, I'm glad that she's growing well and her heart looks good so far! Pretty name and congrats on the impending little girl


----------



## Anaira

Pretty name! Glad her heart looks ok so far.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I am trying to get pictures up but I have to take picture with my phone and send them to Ali and of course I got the one ultrasound machine that prints crappy pictures. So going thru a phone is hard I will send her a bunch today and she can post the ones she likes I lost my camera super bowl night.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## polly

You are really lucky you get to know the sex. We aren't allowed to ask where I stay. So it's either pay and go private or have a surprise lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

That suck if you want to know. I guess we are lucky the ultrasound tech asked us if we wanted to know.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Are those her little feet in the first picture? How cute! It's amazing how they grow. Looks like you have a real baby in there


----------



## JadeIcing

Yup feet. Hehe I get personal updated to my phone.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

She is fully formed they are by 18 weeks. Her facial structure is not totally in place like her ears and nose have to flatten out but she has all her organs and arms and legs. Its weird to think not ten weeks ago she was a peanut. 

And in a few months she will be sleeping in her crib and here.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Guess who's pregnant???

Oh goodness no, not me. :biggrin:Steve's sister is pregnant with TWINS!

There have unfortunately been some serious complications; early on, one of the twin's amniotic sac ruptured. Despite all odds, they've survived so far and are developing pretty normally. She is going to be induced early, some time in late March or early April - the later the better.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I am 20 weeks today its a big day for me and hubby we are celebrating tonight by going to buy Kenzies second outfit. Then coming home to a dinner we buy out and come home cause at the end of the day everyday I am so tired. Half way done.


----------



## wordstoasong

My 34 Week belly as of today (Feb. 26). Can't wait until April 9th (hopefully!). Cheers everyone!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I need to post a belly picture LOL. I am 23 weeks todays man time is flying by. I have pictures of the babies room. But I can not upload them on photobucket so Ali said she would do it but she has been super duper busy. 

But her room is together yes I plan ahead lol. Well my tummy is calling I seem to eat every 3 hours recently.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Makenzie's Echo went great. Her heart is normal. she is right on par with weight and height she is 1 1/2 pounds now and about 13 inches. So excited and I have a new ultra sound picture but have not sent it to ali yet.


----------



## irishbunny

Time is flying, she will be there in no time


----------



## JadeIcing

Dude I'll try and post today. Just left the hospital from seeing my niece! Born yesterday!!


----------



## irishbunny

Congrats on your new niece!


----------



## irishbunny

Congrats on your new niece!


----------



## NZminilops

My little guys is 4 months old now and I am expecting AGAIN! Due 5th December so 1 year 4 days between them.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok I think your little man and my neice would make a lovely couple! Oh my again? Can not wait to see the next little one! How is motherhood?


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## irishbunny

Beautiful baby


----------



## Nela

She sure is precious Ali!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.


----------



## countrybuns

I get to join this thread!! I am now nearly 11 weeks pregnant with baby number 4. This was a complete surprise to us but we are very happy.


----------



## Pipp

Kat? Anybody?? :bump

opcorn2


----------



## irishbunny

Congrats Sarah!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Sorry I have been so busy my life has been crazy!!!!!!

I am 37 weeks yesterday and boy I have been having BH for two days and have a doctors appointment in a hour. Hopefully she will make her grad entrance very soon. I will stay in touch with Ali and Pipp so someone can post pictures. My only request when picture are posted is please do not copy them anywhere anyone. 

But I will update tonight when I get home if I come home if not I will have pictures at the ready soon.

Sorry for being MIA guys and girls!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ooh I wonder if Kat had the baby (or is having her now)! How exciting, can't wait to hear about it and see pictures of the little one


----------



## JadeIcing

Not as far as I have heard.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

No not yet sorry had a family thing and ended up with the twins and there two older sisters. 

Maybe I should update there pictures they will be two in a month. I have another appointment on Wednesday at 10:30 Central time. I am still having BH pretty regularly. But I am thinking sometime around the 3rd. My scheduled induction is the 7 or 8 of July depending on bed space.

They did do a ultra sound she is about 6 pounds and in the 31 percentile for her gestational age. Which means if they took 100 babies at 37 weeks pregnant she would be number 31 in size which is good. They are watching her growth a little but nothing to worry about considering me and hubby where both like 6 pounds and both full term babies.


----------



## JadeIcing

Some babies are just small.


----------



## JadeIcing

My niece at her moms graduation....















With me


----------



## irishbunny

Little cutie 

Kat I'd love to see pictures of the twins again, I remember when they were born, they were adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. I am so in love with her.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

My appointment today went great I have another one next wednesday. Then Thursday the 7th I will be induced. It could take a couple of hours or three or four days.


----------



## irishbunny

Hopefully you'll be one of those lucky women who go nice and quick


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Oh I feel so fat. I got in my car this morning to go to he store and well my stomach was up under and hitting the steering wheel. Now we all know from pictures I am not a small person but dang I can not even drive unless I have to. Going to the store is not a have to type thing LOL.


----------



## JadeIcing

Makenzi Rose was born on 7-7-11 at 1:58pm via c-section weighing in at 5lbs 15oz.


----------



## irishbunny

Yay! Congrats to Kat.


----------



## Pipp

:yahoo::clapping:inkbouce:inkelepht::thumbup:bouquet::hugsquish:















sas :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

Will post pics in a few for her.


----------



## JadeIcing

Here is the little princess.


----------



## irishbunny

She is so cute!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww she's gorgeous  Congrats, Kat and Daddy (sorry forgot his name)! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Thanks everyone I will be going home tomorrow hopefully thats is the plan at least. Everyone should be ready me and Kenzie. 

I will get her good photo up as soon as we get it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Kat, I hope you're healing well since it looks like you had a c-section Congrats again!


----------



## Nela

Awww congrats on your new treasure!!!


----------



## fuzz16

dk if i ever posted in here...being induced tomorrow morning with my little girl..then my daughters birthday is the 14th


----------



## irishbunny

Good luck Brenda!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ooh good luck Brenda and congrats in advance


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Good luck brenda kenzie is doing good we are hopefully taking her good picture Wednesday. She is defiantly a sleeper I am doing a lot better myself thank goodness. 

She has her first appointment tomorrow.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

How did the appointment go? Any new pictures of Kenzie?


----------



## mistyjr

Congrats Kat, And she's a cutie!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I have to get ali or someone on my facebook to add some pictures. I run off cricket internet and really cant load them.

So I will see if ali has time later this week. 

Her appointment went well. We changed her to soy formula and she is only getting 2 formula bottles a day the rest BM. 


Her two week check up is on Tuesday.


----------



## JadeIcing

Can do just let me know.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

JadeIcing wrote:


> Can do just let me know.



Ok will pm you on facebook.


----------



## Seraphina

oh a pregnancy thread.. i need this. I've been trying to concieve for 10 months. Under 30... i got pregnant the 6th month but miscarried after 6 weeks. 

how long did it take you to concieve? or to conceive after a miscarrage.

lol.. tips? I've been working with my nutritionist for awhile now.. he got me pregnant the first time but now after miscarring my cycles have been like 23 days at the shortest and he's got me on a vitamin to help lengthen...

i'm sure anyone whos gone through this can understand i'm feeling stressed (and trying not to be). i just feel like anything will help me get through this.. i just started my period again today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

For me my husband and I have been not trying but not preventing for almost 4 years when we got pregnant nothing special she was a welcomed suprise.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Kat, are there any pictures of the baby to share? I've been waitin' for weeks now!

Seraphina, I'm in the same boat as you pretty much...


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## SnowyShiloh

Is this Kat's little one? She's gorgeous :inlove:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Is this Kat's little one? She's gorgeous :inlove:




Yes thats my girl. She was a month old Sunday

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## Seraphina

hey shiloh. aw sorry we're in the same boat. =( i know it seems like i haven't been trying for long but it sure feels like a long time to me.


----------



## gemgnir

Awwwwww!!! I might have just scanned through this entire thread looking at all da babiesss. What little blessings they all are. <3

Seraphina & Shiloh- I am praying for you both. The Lord's timing and His plan are far greater than our own! There is a reason for everything He does.


----------



## countrybuns

I havent been on in ages but I thought I would post a little update. We found out 2 weeks ago at my 20 week ultrasound that we are expecting our first (and last) girl after three boys. She is due right around Christmas.


----------



## JadeIcing

Awesome news.


----------



## irishbunny

Congrats, I bet it will be nice to have a little girl after all your boys


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Kenzie is getting big I will PM Ali to add some new photos when she gets a chance.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Hey ladies Makenzie is getting so bug almost 8 months old now.






She is on sippie cups now 





Eating really food






Sitting up on her own


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Oh she has 2 teeth now also.


----------



## ZRabbits

Congratulations! What a beautiful girl she's turning out to be. Love that 8 month old age. You really start to see their personality shine through.

K


----------



## irishbunny

Aw she's so cute, look at those big brown eyes!


----------



## irishbunny

Aw she's so cute, look at those big brown eyes!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww, she's so gorgeous! Look at those long eyelashes and pretty brown eyes. And what a big girl, drinking out of a sippy cup and getting REAL food, I'm sure she's loving it  I love the fire truck baby legs in the one picture!


----------



## JadeIcing

I'm expecting twins in October.


----------



## jordiwes

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I'm expecting twins in October.



:shock:



:hugsquish:

Wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you! Any tips?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ali, I'm so excited for you! How are you feeling? Twins, wow! I will be thinking of you and the wee ones often. Post lots of updates, okay?


----------



## ZRabbits

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I'm expecting twins in October.


Congratulations on the twins. You must be so excited.

Only tip I can give you is have help when you come home from the hospital. Believe me with one, you are so sleep deprived (even with naps) it's tough those first few months. Thanks to my husband, we made it through. 

Wishing you all the success. Please keep us updated on your growing belly and the beautiful gifts inside. Are you going to cheat and find out before October what they are? Or are you going to be surprised? 

K


----------



## Anaira

wow twins! Congrats!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I was waiting Ali for you to say something.


----------



## irishbunny

So exciting!


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Mrs. PBJ

We got Kenzie ear pierced today!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Look at that smile!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Look at her fuzzy hair! She's beautiful


----------



## ZRabbits

What a beautiful little girl. And I truly like the smile on Dad's face.

K


----------



## Pet_Bunny

JadeIcing wrote:


> I'm expecting twins in October.



Congratulations! :bouquet:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

countrybuns wrote:


> I havent been on in ages but I thought I would post a little update. We found out 2 weeks ago at my 20 week ultrasound that we are expecting our first (and last) girl after three boys. She is due right around Christmas.



Any news? :stork:


----------



## JadeIcing

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> JadeIcing wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting twins in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! :bouquet:
Click to expand...


Thank you!!


----------



## NZminilops

I'm due with my second early November. 2 under 2 woohoo!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Congrats, Michelle  I'm assuming that's your son in your avatar? He's gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Kenzie easter photos


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww, Kenzie's so pretty  Love her Easter outfits!


----------

